# How Do You Tell What Version of QuickTime you have?



## words (Jan 31, 2007)

How Do I Tell What Version of QuickTime I have?

When I go into About QuickTime, it says version 6.5.2

That was the version number I initially got when I bought the computer a year ago. I have an HP a1210n running XP OS.

Version updater feature says the software is up-to-date.

But the latest QuickTime version I could download is version 7.1.3

Is it wise to (A) uninstall my current QuickTime version and install the latest version. or (B) trust that the update feature is doing its job and it's just not telling me the current version of software I've got.

Is the answer (A) because I'm going from a major release of QuickTime 6 to 7? Does updater feature only check for software updates within a major release?



Words


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ words: I have had the same problem and deinstalled 6 and installed 7. With 7 you will get an apple update centre of some sort which does do its work. So I choose A...


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i have version 6.5.2 on my current pc and i have version 7 on one of my pc's at home. i cannot see any difference in versions. all i use them for is playback of quicktime movies though.
imo i wouldn't rock the boat - so if you don't have any issues with version 6 i would continue to use it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, the apple guy is in the house. your qt 6 is as up to date as it gets, which is why it says your software is up to date, its not made to check if there's a revision of qt after version 6. as for wether or not to goto version 7, well i would, but i am the apple guy. qt 7 offers some codecs that qt 6 doesn't play. and right now, the only site that completely requires qt 7 to see all the content is apple.com. if you decided to ever get an ipod, you will have to goto qt 7. and if you goto qt 7 you do not need to uninstall qt 6, as the qt 7 installer does all the work. and the new apple software updater works well. it surprised me the 1st time it popped up, thought i had some malware, but after looking at the whole window i remember that the updater was legit. now with the new updater, it should up you to qt 8 when it comes out, unlike the qt 6 updater which only looked at qt 6 updates. any other questions?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ sinclair_tm: Well, as a (unfortunately) PC-user I gave it a try, but next time I know who to ask


----------

